# dodge ram heating up!!



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

i have a 2000 3500 ram that heats up to over 190 when plowing or driving up hills, every once in awhile check engine light comes on so i have to stop truck and sit a bit....Wondering if anyone has had the same and what can be done???? Thanks


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Diesel, gas?

when did you change the coolant last?

If it is a diesel and you dont clean the crank case vent canister at your oil changes the oil will get blown around the back of the radiator causing it to clog and heat up. The vent canister is mounted on the front of the motor behind the fan. It is plastic and has a couple holes it in with a hose going to the black canister mounted on the pump cover.

Here is the back of my 01's radiator before I cleaned it:









Ian


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

yes it is a diesel


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

coolant was change two winters ago..


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

try cranking the heat in a pinch


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah. I bet you need to clean the radiator. I had to do that to mine. It was covered. Cleaned it and changed the coolant. Runs cool as a cucumber now.

kevlars


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

thanks for the advice!!!! I will be looking at that tomarrow!


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

You can get rid of the canister and just add a hose to drip down twords the axle. That is if you can stand a few drops of oil in your driveway.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Check the clutch on the cooling fan....


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

i changed that last year to a better one. (SO I WAS TOLD) never locked at radiator though.....


----------



## bh115577 (Oct 25, 2009)

This modification will stop the oil issues at the front of the motor.

http://mopar.mopar1973man.com/personal/2002/crankcase-vent/crankcase-vent.htm

Also, this guy is has a ton of experience and is willing to share it on his site.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

vmj;1334497 said:


> i have a 2000 3500 ram that heats up to over 190 when plowing or driving up hills, every once in awhile check engine light comes on so i have to stop truck and sit a bit....Wondering if anyone has had the same and what can be done???? Thanks


I had this same problem I change the radiator fluid and flush changed the thermostat 3 times and still would heat up and had to pull over for if to cool down
Make a long story short I blew my trams had it rebuilt since having the trans rebuilt it stopped over heating


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

checked radiator and it is clean.....


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1334971 said:


> I had this same problem I change the radiator fluid and flush changed the thermostat 3 times and still would heat up and had to pull over for if to cool down
> Make a long story short I blew my trams had it rebuilt since having the trans rebuilt it stopped over heating


GREAT!!!! Had tranny rebuilt quite a few years ago....


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

Did you check the front side of the radiator? That is where the oil builds up.

kevlars


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

looked at side fan is on. I think iys the ac cooler infont of it on other side... so i cant see..


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah. You need to look on the front of it. That is where mine was about 90% covered in oil and dirt. You can't really see it until you take it out. It is real simple to do. When I took mine out, and I saw it, I couldn't believe all the crap on it. I sprayed it down with degreaser and hosed it off real good and that took care of it. No problems now.

kevlars


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks... i guess im going to learn how to drain and remove a radiator this weekend...


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

So your saying your blockage was on the front of rad not on fan side where canister is? Right?


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

water pump is also a common problem!


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

vmj;1335435 said:


> So your saying your blockage was on the front of rad not on fan side where canister is? Right?


You got it! On the front, the side toward the bumper. I didn't think that this was my problem either. That is until I lifted the radiator out, and saw it covered with crap! The only semi-open places were the corners. The rest was plugged. My A/C was acting up, as well. It was fairly cold when I was moving, but, when I sat at a stop light or waiting for a train, etc. it would be blowing warm air. I didn't know what to do. I asked the question on cumminsforum, and this is what they told me to do.

You also need to remove the washer fluid tank, that is probably the trickiest, but even that isn't difficult.

Good luck, keep us posted how it goes.
kevlars


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Thats odd, all the 24v's ive seen have had the back side (fan side) covered in oil. It would be a quick and easy insurance to just pull the radiator out and take it to the local car wash with some simple green de-greaser. Just dont get to close with the spray gun, you dont want to fold the fins over.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

thanks again... Im hopeing to have time this weekend to check this out... I will be thrilled if this is the problem... I was watching the temp the whole day plowing!!!! Even bending my snowfoil up to try and get more air on the nose of truck....


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

OH YA!!!! I looked at the front of radiator with a flash light!!!! And boy is it dirty in a circle like in the first pic of this thread.... guess i know what im doing this week end! Hope this makes a diferance.. Thanks


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

I hope you get it handled without any problems. I knew that was probably your issue.

Good luck with the repairs.

kevlars


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

any tricks on getting radiator out?? By chance would u know how much anti i should buy?? and do i need anything else? Thanks..... never did one, looks fairliy simple!!...


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

Here is a link to a thread I started over at CumminsForum that helped out with mine.

http://www.cumminsforum.com/forum/98-5-02-powertrain/301452-truck-getting-hot-help.html

Good Luck,
kevlars


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

that rad holds a lot of coolant! which means it takes a lot to fill back up. i wanna say it was 3 or 4 jugs. after you change it you wil have to wait for a while before the system burps air and the t-stat finally opens up.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

oldbluehairhemi;1337370 said:


> that rad holds a lot of coolant! which means it takes a lot to fill back up. i wanna say it was 3 or 4 jugs. after you change it you wil have to wait for a while before the system burps air and the t-stat finally opens up.


Thanks, im going to pick up the coolant tomarrow..


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

if you still have an owners manual for the truck you canfind an exact amount in there.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

Got rad out last night and power washed it FIVE times.... It was worst then the on in the picture at the begining!!! Got it back in today,,Cant wait to go plow now!!!!


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

Good news!! I am sure it will be good now.

kevlars


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

vmj;1339525 said:


> Got rad out last night and power washed it FIVE times.... It was worst then the on in the picture at the begining!!! Got it back in today,,Cant wait to go plow now!!!!


have you driven the truck since you reinstalled the rad?


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

Drove it only a copple miles.. but wont know untill i plow with it. Thats when it would act up..


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

vmj;1340201 said:


> Drove it only a copple miles.. but wont know untill i plow with it. Thats when it would act up..


There is no way I could wait to see if it fixed the over heating issue. Slap the plow on and go for a ride. It would be nice to know before you are ready to start plowing.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

LOL ya i should do that......


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

Finnaly got to plow some snow here in ct.... The temp problem was taken care of with the cleaning of the radiator!!!!!!!!! Thanks for your help....!


----------

